# Abranet Group Buy



## wolftat (Jan 20, 2010)

02/01/10---The order has been placed and is being shipped to me, if you have not paid yet please do so as soon as you can or contact me. Thank you
This buy is closed at this point, thank you for participating.

There seems to be a number of people interested so I will go ahead and start the group buy. If we don't make the minimum numbers, money will be refunded in full to all that have paid.

The sheet size has changed from the last buy that I did to make it easier on me. The sheets will be 2.75" x 8" this time, twice the size of the last buy.

For those that have not used Abranet in the past, it is one of the longest lasting sanding materials I have had the pleasure to use. Each sheet will sand many blanks and is cleanable. It has a mesh backing so the dust goes right through it.
The sheets are 2.75” x 8” and the price is going to be $1.20 per sheet. There will be a minimum of 3 sheets per grit, and a total minimum of 15 sheets. The price is including everything except the shipping to you. From the feeler, I would say that the standard shipping will be $5.00 for US, outside of the US will cost more, if you make a particularly large order it will be higher. If I am remembering correctly, I can fit about 70 sheets in a flat rate envelope.
The grits available are 120, 180, 240, 320, 400, and 600.

Please let me know what grits you would like and how many of each. When making a payment, you must include your IAP user name as well as your actual name and there must be an address in your paypal account or the payment will be refunded without notice. Anyone wishing to pay by check or money order, please contact me and we will take care of that as well. I can also take credit cards if needed.
I will leave this buy running until 1/31/10 at 1200hrs (12 noon eastern time).


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 20, 2010)

Neil I would like:
3-120, 3- 180, 3-240, 3-320, 6-400, and 6-600.
I think that sould be $33.80. Could you please PM me your mailing address so I can get a check in the mail.

Thanks for doing this buy again,


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 20, 2010)

Neil,

3-120, 5-180, 15-240, 15-320, 15-400, 15-600.

81.6 + 5 = 86.60
Please PM PayPal address.
Mike


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ill Take 5 sheets of each Grit...
Please pm me your PayPal, Thanks!


----------



## gketell (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll take 10 each 120-400.

GK


----------



## wolftat (Jan 20, 2010)

PMs have been sent.


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 21, 2010)

Could I have 5-320 , 6--400 and 6--600  Total  $.00  PM me PayPal info

Thank You

Rich H

PP Sent Wish someone would do a CSUSA Group Buy   Hint Hint


----------



## barkisini (Jan 21, 2010)

Neil,

I would like six sheets of each grit, total should be $48.20 including shipping.

Please PM your Paypal addy.

Thanks!


----------



## kevinbrown22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Neil,
I'll take 6 of each grit.
48.20


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll take 10 of each grit.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## wolftat (Jan 22, 2010)

PMs have been sent. Thank you


----------



## VisExp (Jan 23, 2010)

Neil

I would like ten of each grit.  Thank you for taking this on.


----------



## sam (Jan 23, 2010)

I would like 10 each. Thanks, Sam


----------



## wolftat (Jan 23, 2010)

PMs have been sent, thank you.


----------



## chuybregts (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Neil,

I'll take 5 each grit. Please send your paypal info.

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 23, 2010)

5 of each for me, please.


----------



## angelofdeath (Jan 23, 2010)

Neil, 

   Can I please get 6 of each grit....I have pmd you my paypal.  thanks again...that last batch I got from you is still running strong...but i don't wan't to miss out on another group buy of this great stuff.  Thanks


----------



## ranchonodinero (Jan 23, 2010)

six sheets of each grit, total should be $48.20 including shipping.

Please PM me your pp address.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## LEAP (Jan 23, 2010)

Neil,
 Can I get 5 of each except the 240 I want 10 of the 240.
please let me know your paypal I forget that stuff.

Phil


----------



## wolftat (Jan 24, 2010)

PMs have been sent. Thank you


----------



## Hogdriver (Jan 24, 2010)

Neil,
Thanks for doing this again.  Please put me down for 3 sheets of 180, 240, 320, 400 and 600.

-Lee


----------



## spaceengravers (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll take 6 of each sheet.  I would like to pay by credit card, please PM me with instructions.

Thanks!


----------



## Gofer (Jan 25, 2010)

Count me in for 5 - 240, 5 - 320, 5 - 400, 5 - 600.

Send me paypal and total for shipping to Canada.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 26, 2010)

PMs sent, thank you.


----------



## sekach (Jan 26, 2010)

Neil, I would like the following:
120 x10
180 x10
240 x5
320 x5
400 x5
600 x5  

Total of 40 sheets at $1.20 per sheet comes out to $48.00 + $5.00 for shipping = $53.00.  If this sounds right please let me know and I will shoot you the paypal asap.  Thanks...

Bob


----------



## bitshird (Jan 26, 2010)

Neil I would like 5  each 120, 180, 240, 400, and 600. PM the amount and Ill PayPal you


----------



## wolftat (Jan 27, 2010)

PMs have been sent. Thank you


----------



## Canedriver (Jan 27, 2010)

5 of each grit please, pm total and paypal info.

thanks.


----------



## Monty (Jan 27, 2010)

Put me down for 6-120, 6-320 and 6-600.


----------



## stolicky (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is what I would like:

120 - 5
180 - 5
240 - 4
320 - 4
400 - 4
600 - 4


----------



## sol92258 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd like 5 of each grit, please.
Thank you!


----------



## buckobernie (Jan 28, 2010)

neil, 3-240  6-320  3-400  14.40+5.00=19.40.  please PM me your pay-pal  thanks bernie


----------



## wolftat (Jan 28, 2010)

PMs have been sent. Thank you


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 28, 2010)

Neil, I've never tried Abranet, but you guys talk so favorably of it I want to give it a try.  Can you please send me a total for 3 sheets of each grit?

Thanks,


----------



## purplehaze (Jan 29, 2010)

*abranet*

Neil, I will take 3 sheets per grit.

thanks Bob


----------



## wolftat (Jan 29, 2010)

PMs have been sent. Thank you


----------



## mick (Jan 29, 2010)

Neil,
I'd like the following grits:

5-240
5-320
5-400
5-600

Total of 20 sheets.
Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## wolftat (Jan 29, 2010)

Pm sent, thank you


----------



## Scoots (Jan 29, 2010)

I would like 6 of each.  Please send payment info via PM.  Thanks.


----------



## jskeen (Jan 30, 2010)

Dude, Send me the total for 5 each of the 320, 400 and 600 along with your info.

Thanks


----------



## jaeger (Jan 30, 2010)

Neal,
Please send me 
 3-120
 3-240
10-400
 4-600
Please send paypal info via pm.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## jasontg99 (Jan 30, 2010)

Neil,

    I would like the folllowing:
(5) 120
(5) 180
(5) 240
(7) 320
(7) 400
(7) 600

36 X $1.20 = $43.20 + $5 (shipping to 23707) = $48.20.

Please PM me your paypal info.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## wolftat (Jan 30, 2010)

PMs have been sent. Thank you


----------



## windsormaker (Jan 30, 2010)

Neil,
Thanks for doing this.
I would like 10 sheets of 400, and 10 sheets of 600.
Please PM your Paypal info and total.
Thanks, Tom


----------



## Tony Pridmore (Jan 30, 2010)

Neil, I'm in for...
120 - 5
180 - 5
240 - 5
320 - 7
400 - 7
600 - 7 		

36 x 1.20 = 43.20 + 5 = $48.20

Please PM Paypal info.

Thanks.
Tony


----------



## wolftat (Jan 30, 2010)

PMs have been sent, thank you.


----------



## mokol (Jan 30, 2010)

neil, i will take 3 of each grit, thanks, victor


----------



## rstought (Jan 31, 2010)

Neil...

I'd like 5 sheets each of 240, 320, 400 and 600.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi Neil....I would like 12-320, 12-400, 10-600. Please PM total with shipping to Canada. Thanks for your service to the group.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## worknhard (Jan 31, 2010)

Neil -- I'll take the following:
(6) 320, (8) 400, (8) 600

Thanks, Ron


----------



## wolftat (Jan 31, 2010)

PMs have been sent to everyone at this time. Thank you all for participating in this buy, the order will go in in the morning and I will ship it to you as soon as I get it. At this time the buy is closed.


----------

